# Free Ebook On Camping, Hiking and Wilderness and Emergency Survival



## thomas_boxler (Jan 19, 2016)

Hey guys!

Thought you might like my free ebook giveaway entitled "The Ultimate Guide to Camping, Emergency
and Wilderness Survival." Just click the link for you to access.

It's pretty informative and useful especially if you like the outdoors. Hope you like it! (for a highly informative book, it is def free).


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Where's the Slippy Welcome Wagon when you need him?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I followed your instructions, emails, title pages, etc and dead-ended at 'address does not exist'. WTF?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I did the same and got a dead end ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, lock and load >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>bang Free Ebook On Camping, Hiking and Wilderness and Emergency Survival


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

He's outta here!


----------

